# TV Filming today with the GTR.



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I was contacted by the producer of the TV programme Car SOS earlier this week and asked if I could bring the GTR up to Bruntingthorpe for a future show, can't say too much about it but they wanted to do some static and moving shots with the two presenters Tim Shaw and Fuzz Townsend. I arrived at a very wet and cold Bruntingthorpe 8am, Knightracer was also there and John Miskin also dropped in as he was on other business in the area. They did several static shots before rigging the cameras inside and outside the car and shooting some lapping high speed shots with Tim driving. This is the first time I've seen or heard my car being driven from the outside, couldn't believe how loud it was when on boost, you could hear it accelerating from one side of Bruntingthorpe to the other! It wasn't long before the circuit staff came over and informed us that it was way too loud, the guy mentioned he had been working here for 7 years and on the meter he had only had three cars louder and they were race cars. After a bit of pleading and me driving the car round on low boost and a limited speed they agreed to let us finish the filming as long as there was no harsh acceleration or on boost shots.
Tim Shaw was massively impressed with the GTR and told everybody his Porsche was being sold and would now be buying a GTR, his comment was "I'll be joining you guys in a couple of weeks"
The show will be shown next Spring and it will be of great interest to GTR and Skyline owners.
Here's a few pictures I took with my phone.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice one Barry:bowdown1:

Filmstar status now :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Nice one Barry:bowdown1:
> 
> Filmstar status now :chuckle:


No sign of Cameron Diaz or Keira Knightley at Bruntingthorpe though!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Nice one Barry:bowdown1:
> 
> Filmstar status now :chuckle:


Only the car though 

In all seriousness, looking forward to seeing this Barry :thumbsup:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Look forward to seeing the show mate!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice one Barry, assuming they've found a really bad/nasty condition, needing alot of restoration to get back to the road!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Tin said:


> Nice one Barry, assuming they've found a really bad/nasty condition, needing alot of restoration to get back to the road!


If I told you I'd have to kill you :chuckle:, but it's obviously got something to do with Nissan.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Who's the guy with the comedy hat?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

He's touching it!!!!!!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Who's the guy with the comedy hat?


That's one of the shows presenters, Fuzz Townshend.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> That's one of the shows presenters, Fuzz Townshend.


Ahhhhh good...

So Barry did you have a top day? How did you managed to get asked to do it?? That's looks like great fun bud.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

what they calling the show barry???

"old farts in gt-r's" :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

nice one. i had the topgear team filming round my old evo at japfest its supposed to be shown jan/feb time 






looking at the engine bay thinking you sad git


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Loving Clarksons driving gloves,,
Havent seen them since the80s


Goldie


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Loving Clarksons driving gloves,,
> Havent seen them since the80s
> 
> 
> Goldie


saw some in the bp garage for sale the other day


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice one Barry, what a great experience. Look forward to seeing the episode.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Loving Clarksons driving gloves,,
> Havent seen them since the80s
> 
> 
> Goldie


Hmmm, Chyna was telling me on the tour that you always keep a set in your glove box :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like you had some fun, give us the heads up when its on tv.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like a laugh. Let us know when it's on :thumbsup:

What exhaust setup are you running out of interest?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Sounds like a laugh. Let us know when it's on :thumbsup:
> 
> What exhaust setup are you running out of interest?


Early Russ Fellows design with his downpipes.


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Cant wait for this!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

barry P. said:


> Early Russ Fellows design with his downpipes.



Snap. Mins is loud too - any of idea of DB readings?

And, how did you manage to get invited to this?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> what they calling the show barry???
> 
> "old farts in gt-r's" :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...





Where was that filmed Geof?


----------



## boyknacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Gonna have someone drive my car so I can listen to it from outside on full boost


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

boyknacker said:


> Gonna have someone drive my car so I can listen to it from outside on full boost



I think R35Addict is up by you mate and would be happy to do this. Good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Where was that filmed Geof?


japfest at castle combe last may. love japfest but the weather was crap


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I think R35Addict is up by you mate and would be happy to do this. Good idea :thumbsup:


good idea that mart :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

ddgmzz nhnxhn m


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

as **** Barry. Looking forward to seeing the show. I'm guessing 110db static at 5k and god knows what on full chat :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Snap. Mins is loud too - any of idea of DB readings?
> 
> And, how did you manage to get invited to this?


Not sure of the exact reading, it set off the drive by meters but Albert (Knightracer) and John Miskin were standing watching and we were amazed at how loud it was when he went hard on the throttle. I instruct on supercar experience days so hear a lot of different cars on circuit and I've never heard any road car that loud before!
Chris from Autotorque put the producers on to me, not sure what his connection is with the production team.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Just heard the show is on Nat. Geographic on Fri 1st May at 6pm. 
Hopefully should be a bit of good publicity for the GTR/ Skyline scene.


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great will look forward to that


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Latest info from the National Geographic channel is it will be May 7th at 8pm.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I now have CAR SOS on series link so whenever it is on the box should record it :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

There's a preview video on youtube with my car in the header shot for the video, it looks like National Geographic have pinched my photo. I took at Bruntingthorpe! Go to youtube and search car sos skyline


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Any idea when this episode will be out Barry?

Was quite a fun day despite the rain


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

knight-racer said:


> Any idea when this episode will be out Barry?
> 
> Was quite a fun day despite the rain


Thurs. May 7th 8pm National Geographic Channel.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

This Thurs, 8pm National geographic, the perfect antidote to Election media overload.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Cheers Barry :thumbsup: Set to record!


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. I'm looking forward to watching.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Me no have Sky


----------



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

I recognize that 33 from somewhere  lol


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Not long now!!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

On now chaps :thumbsup:


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

You let them drive your car????? Lol nutter


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Shame they put the wrong wheels on it. lol


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Smart car Barry:thumbsup:

The R33 turned out nice as well.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it me or your GTR sounded like a v8 did they dub your engine noise.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

erol_h said:


> Is it me or your GTR sounded like a v8 did they dub your engine noise.


That's what a Russ Fellows exhaust does for it. As soon as I got mine I thought to myself "finally it sounds like it's got half a V12 in there!"


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

erol_h said:


> Is it me or your GTR sounded like a v8 did they dub your engine noise.


As Daz has said Russ Fellows exhaust, gives the exhaust note a deep growl which rises when on boost to a howl, definitely not dubbed.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I've ordered a set of his downpipes let's see what they sound like


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Just heard today that Tim Shaw has bought an R35 and is after a Russ Fellows exhaust system so his car sounds like mine.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I wonder if he will end up on here?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have one for sale


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Just heard today that Tim Shaw has bought an R35 and is after a Russ Fellows exhaust system so his car sounds like mine.


You have an early RF zorst so his car won't sound like yours it will sound like mine :chuckle:


----------

